# Is pximouse.exe a Virus !!



## Vyom93 (Dec 27, 2012)

I found this exe running in my taskmanger is this exe a virus or windows exe 
details:
C:\Windows\System32\TiltWheelMouse
pximouse.exe


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2012)

^I hope not 
which antivirus u r using?


----------



## Vyom93 (Dec 27, 2012)

Eset NOD 32


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 27, 2012)

upload it to visustotal.


----------



## Vyom93 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have scan it & it is clean no virus
in exe details the copyright is from pixart imaging inc & pixart imaging make Mouse Sensor i think it is a mouse driver exe


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

What's your Mouse model?


----------



## Vyom93 (Dec 28, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> What's your Mouse model?



E Blue Cobra Jr Gaming mouse
*www.e-blue.jp/2011/index.html


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

Seems nothing to worry about here.
tiltwheelmouse.exe Details. Is this file safe? Check the directory


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 29, 2012)

No worry.  What is TiltWheelMouse.exe ? TiltWheelMouse.exe info


----------

